# Mit der Ködersenke



## raini08 (5. Februar 2012)

Ich möchte mit der Ködersenke auf köderfische gehen , wie am besten mit einen Langen Stab oder ähnlichen,oder einfach so ... bitte gebt mir ein paar tips und ratschläge 
danke  euer raini


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*

Moin,

ich sag ja nun echt nicht oft, dass man die Suche benutzen sollte aber naja:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=195853
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=134717


----------



## raini08 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*

TuT mir leid ich sag es auch nicht so gern UND OFT aber ich bin anfänger , UND MÖCHTE NOCH JEDE MENGE LERNEN und die fehlerquote so gering wie möglich halten . also wäre ein langer stab ( wie lang deiner meinung nach sollte er sein,und aus welchen matrial sollte er sein )sinnvoll???
Danke für dein tip bis bald raini08:vik::m|wavey:


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*

Bestenstiel, Rundholz oder so was in der Richtung, wie lange er denn sein soll hängt von den Gegebenheiten ab. Gesenkt wird meist in Ufernähe oder höchstens 1-2 m Entfernung.


----------



## antonio (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*

so lang wie du raus mußt mit dr senke, kommt auf die gegebenheiten vor ort an.

antonio


----------



## raini08 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*

Danke nun weis ich bescheid , ein freundliches PETRI HEIL 
euch allen bis bald raini08


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*

Und das hätte man nicht dem anderen Thread entnehmen können? 
Und als Anfänger ist es wichtig nicht alles 100% zu fragen sondern selber auszuprobieren.


----------



## Spinfisher95 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*

1. Wenn du irgendwo einen Steg hast, nutze ihn !
2. Besenstiel o.ä. aus Holz ist alles andere als vorteilhaft. Nimm wenn möglich ein sehr leichtes Material !
Ich nehme z.B. meinen Kescherstiel bzw. die letzten 4 Meter meiner ausrangierten 8m Stippe. #6


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*



Spinfisher95 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich nehme z.B. meinen Kescherstiel bzw. die letzten 4 Meter meiner ausrangierten 8m Stippe. #6



Das der Kescherstiel hält bezweifele ich nicht, aber die Stippe? Das meiste Gewicht bringt nicht der Stiel zusammen


----------



## Brummel (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*

Moin raini08,

ich benutze seit ca. 9 Jahren das hier schon genannte Unterteil einer 7,99 € - Stippe, ungefähr 3,50m lang.
Funktioniert hervorragend, allerdings sollte man wirklich nur den unteren (also dickeren Teil:q) benutzen#6.
Trotzdem lasse ich das Seil immer noch von der Spitze zum Handteil laufen, man weiß ja nie...:q.
Am Senknetz selbst hab ich mir kleine, silberne oder perlmuttfarbene Knöpfe (aus Omas Nähkasten gekl...., ähm geborgt) und sparsam über die Netzfläche verteilt.
Ob das was bringt? Keine Ahnung, hab den Tipp mal irgendwo gehört und ausprobiert, auf jeden Fall scheints die Köfis nicht zu verjagen:vik:.
Manchmal werfe ich ne kleine Handvoll Futter hinterher, muß aber nicht unbedingt sein.

PS:  laß Dich nur nicht vom Fragen abhalten#6, nur so (...und natürlich durch die Posts von Leuten die das stört...:q)  funktioniert ein Forum, ansonsten wärs ja für die Mods einfacher und stressfreier das AB dichtzumachen und als "Online-Nachschlagewerk" zu deklarieren. |kopfkrat#d


Gruß Torsten


----------



## ~Fishinator~ (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*



Rikked_ASVheBitt schrieb:


> Und das hätte man nicht dem anderen Thread entnehmen können?
> Und als Anfänger ist es wichtig nicht alles 100% zu fragen sondern selber auszuprobieren.



#4
guter post!
mensch leute man muss das forum doch nich zuschreiben und wenn einem schon der link für nen thread gegeben wird in dem dat alles drin steht...#d
ihr|schlaf:doch alle tief und fest oder ist der post n schwarzes kästchen?


----------



## raini08 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*



Brummel schrieb:


> Moin raini08,
> 
> ich benutze seit ca. 9 Jahren das hier schon genannte Unterteil einer 7,99 € - Stippe, ungefähr 3,50m lang.
> Funktioniert hervorragend, allerdings sollte man wirklich nur den unteren (also dickeren Teil:q) benutzen#6.
> ...


 DANKE :vik:#6|wavey:


----------



## raini08 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*



~Fishinator~ schrieb:


> #4
> guter post!
> mensch leute man muss das forum doch nich zuschreiben und wenn einem schon der link für nen thread gegeben wird in dem dat alles drin steht...#d
> ihr|schlaf:doch alle tief und fest oder ist der post n schwarzes kästchen?


FRAGEN WIRD DOCH NOCH ERLAUBT SEIN ??? ODER???
Wenn will ich sonst fragen ??? wenn nicht euch |kopfkrat#t


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*

Wenn ich dir schon die Links gebe und du das nicht auf die Reihe  bekommst da mal nachzugucken kann ich dir auch nicht weiter helfen.
Etwas Eigeninitiative wäre mal angebracht, denn es ist sehr wohl Schwachsinn jedes mal einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen.

@Brummel: Das Board ist sicherlich nicht dafür da, dass man irgendwann mal 10mal die gleiche Frage finden kann.
Was denkst du wofür die Suche da ist!?
manmanman....


----------



## Brummel (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*

@Rikked_ASVheBitt,

sach ma hängt Dir nen Furz quer oder was?  #q

Fällt Dir nichts besseres zu schreiben ein oder warum gehst Du die Leute hier mit Deinen großkotzigen Sprüchen an?


Was denkst  du wofür Foren da sind!?
manmanman....


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*


Pass mal auf mein Lieber ich helfe wirklich gerne und das habe ich auch in diesem Thread getan.
Bloß wer nicht in der Lage ist auf einen Link zu klicken hat Pech gehabt meiner Meinung nach.
Aber gut Foren sind dafür da um sie voll zu spammen 
Ich habe niemanden ans Bein gekackt oder dumme Sprüche gebracht, denn das hast du bereits getan (Was auch immer das soll... tzz...aber das merkst du wohl nicht mal).
Auf jeden Fall macht das was du da geschrieben hast keinen Sinn und dabei wirds bleiben.

Halt dich für besonders schlau und denk du wärst der king.. bye .. bye


----------



## Brummel (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*

@Rikked_ASVheBitt,

eins kannst mir glauben "mein Lieber", lieb bin ich selten und am wenigsten gegenüber Wichtigtuern die sich auf den Schlips getreten fühlen.
Nenne mir doch mal genauer meine Textpassagen die (für Dich) keinen Sinn ergeben, was ich mir bei Deinem Benehmen lebhaft vorstellen kann.

Ansonsten können wir gern über PN weiterreden bevor Du hier noch ein paar Seiten Spam hinzugügst!

Gruß Torsten


----------



## rob (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*

na es wird zeit das einige wieder ans wasser kommen!
beruhigt euch wieder....
lg rob


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*



Brummel schrieb:


> @Rikked_ASVheBitt,
> 
> sach ma hängt Dir nen Furz quer oder was?  #q
> 
> ...



Ich frag mich nur was der Müll soll.
Nicht Besseres zu tun als rum zu pöbeln?
Welcher Spruch war denn großkotzig?!
Ok liegt wohl an dir dass du dich angegriffen fühlst wenn dir jemand etwas Sinnvolles erzählt.
Ich habe nur verdeutlicht, dass es Schwachsinn ist ein paar mal die gleiche Frage in einem Forum zu posten...oder siehst du das anderes?
Und ich hab schonmal garnciht dämliche Sprücher wie "sach ma hängt Dir nen Furz quer oder was?" gebracht.|uhoh:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*



Rikked_ASVheBitt schrieb:


> Das Board ist sicherlich nicht dafür da, dass man irgendwann mal 10mal die gleiche Frage finden kann.
> ..



Ich sehe gerade, Du bist noch nicht lange dabei...:q
Manche Frage sind hier schon tausendfach vertreten...:m
Aber so sind die Antworten wenigstens immer aktuell...#6


----------



## Roy Digerhund (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*



Rikked_ASVheBitt schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur was der Müll soll.
> Nicht Besseres zu tun als rum zu pöbeln?
> Welcher Spruch war denn *großkotzig?!*
> Ok liegt wohl an dir dass du dich angegriffen fühlst wenn dir jemand etwas Sinnvolles erzählt.
> ...



Dein ganzes Auftreten, nicht nur ein einziger Spruch...

Zum Thema:
Ich benutze jetzt seit ca. 2 Jahren eine ausgediente Stippe, wie oben beschrieben. Günstiger geht´s nicht.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*

Jo das stimmt wohl.
Wenn z.B. um eine neue Angel geht oder eine Empfehlung dann ist das klar.
Aber obs hier nun wirklich notwendig war eine Frage erneut zu stellen...naja...
Das sehe ich etwas anders aber OK.
Ist ja nicht mein Laden hier :-D
Und nur weil ich meine, dass man die SuFu benutzen sollte, brauch man nicht fragen ob mir ein furz quer hängt...den Rest denk ich mir lieber.

@ Roy Digerhund
Jo ist klar.
Bloß was Genaueres kannst du auch nicht schreiben.


----------



## Daniel78 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*

Winterkoller... Bei manchen Fragen hier im Board kommt es mir aber auch so vor, als würden diese nur aus purer, langer Weile und Faulheit gestellt werden. Aus manchen entwickelt sich dann wenigstens was witziges, wie der eimertrööt 

 Dies ist meine persönliche Meinung, auch hier im "Anfängerbereich" .... Tschüssn


----------



## raini08 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*



Rikked_ASVheBitt schrieb:


> Wenn ich dir schon die Links gebe und du das nicht auf die Reihe  bekommst da mal nachzugucken kann ich dir auch nicht weiter helfen.
> Etwas Eigeninitiative wäre mal angebracht, denn es ist sehr wohl Schwachsinn jedes mal einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen.
> 
> @Brummel: Das Board ist sicherlich nicht dafür da, dass man irgendwann mal 10mal die gleiche Frage finden kann.
> ...


An .
Rikked_ASVheBitt
Entschuldige das ich mir die Mühe gemacht habe , eine 2. und 3. Meinung einzuholen. Natürlich sind eigne Erfahrung immer noch die Besten , aber eine Frage ist doch immer FREI ... Oder ??? bis bald raini08|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## hanzz (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*

Na ist es denn so schlimm wenn ein Neuer nach der Senke fragt ?

Viel schlimmer find ich die wöchentliche Frage, ob mit oder ohne Stahlvorfach bei Hechtvorkommen gefischt werden soll. #q


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*



hanzz schrieb:


> ...ob mit oder ohne Stahlvorfach bei Hechtvorkommen gefischt werden soll. #q



Natürlich Hardmono


----------



## thanatos (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*

hallo hier hatte ein Jungangler ne konkrete Frage gestellt!Kriegt euch mal 
ein.
Wenn du eine alte Angelrute verwenden willst verstärke die Einschübe mit
Klebeband ,beim Heben der Senke treten ganz schöne Kräfte auf .Mir ist
dabei mal das zweite Teil einer 7 m Rute zesplittert, war nicht sehr angenehm .Ein Tip nähe dir auf `s Senknetz ein paar klein Perlen ,spart das Anfüttern.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*



thanatos schrieb:


> .Ein Tip nähe dir auf `s Senknetz ein paar klein Perlen ,spart das Anfüttern.


Aber nur wenn Du Barsche haben willst.....


----------



## raini08 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*

Hallo zusammen ich hab mir mal so gedanken gemacht UND 
meine idee ist folgende ich nehm mir ein paar (2-3) alustangen 10 durchmesser ,gewinde drauf ,dazu Hülsen aus alu mit gewinde zum verlängern oder kürzen nach bedarf. mal sehn was draus wird meld mich wenn es fertig ist , bis bald raini08:vik:


----------



## antonio (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*

10mm alu ? 
das verbiegt sich garantiert.

antonio


----------



## raini08 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*



antonio schrieb:


> 10mm alu ?
> das verbiegt sich garantiert.
> 
> antonio


Ich wollte eigentlich VOLLMATRIEAL nehmen 10 mm,kein rohr ... sollte das nicht reichen ... ???#c


----------



## antonio (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*

nein reicht nicht, vom gewicht her jetzt mal ganz abgesehen.

antonio


----------



## raini08 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*

mannomann das hab ich nicht gewust das die ködersenke soooooo schwer sein soll #q. und eine EINFACHE kohlefaserrute ( TELE)  so 3-4 meter lang ???
wie wäre es damit ???#c#6


----------



## antonio (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*

so schwer an sich ist sie nicht, du vergißt nur die entsprechende hebelwirkung je länger die stange wird.
und ne einfache rute geht schon gar nicht.
weiter vorn schrieb jemand die ersten(vom griffteil her gesehen) 3-4 m einer 8m stippe.

antonio


----------



## raini08 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*

nun gut aber was ist der unterschied zw. der " einfachen rute " und dem unterteil eine stippe ???#c#c#c;+;+;+
gruß raini08 . bis morgen MUß SEHR FRÜH RAUS danke


----------



## antonio (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*

8m stippe die unterteile haben da so in etwa mal grob geschätzt am anfang 70 mm durchmesser.

antonio


----------



## Brummel (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*

Hallo raini08#h,

das "Senkenproblem" immer noch nicht gelöst? :q

Wie antonio schon sagte, versenke mal probeweise ein Senknetz am Seil von einer Brücke oder Steg und hole sie dann schnell wieder hoch. Ich glaube dann rückst Du schnell wieder von der 10mm-Alu-Idee ab.
Wäre schade um die Arbeit und Kosten die Du dabei ins Gewindeschneiden und das Material investierst.
Hab gerade mal nachgesehen wie die Maße bei meinem "Senkknüppel" ungefähr sind: 

unteres Ende (Handteil) : 3,5 cm Durchmesser
oberes Teil: 2 cm Durchmesser

insgesamt 4,00 m lang und stammt wie schon geschrieben von einer 7 m - Teleskopstippe fürn paar Euro.

Wenn das Teil mal irgendwann den Geist aufgeben sollte werd ich auch zu einem "richtigen" Senkstab greifen, aber solange es hält.... #6.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Firehawk81 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*

Mal so als Frage von mir raini08. Must du deine Senke weit raus werfen? Also ich benutze meine Senke nur 2-3 mal im Jahr und da reichen mir meine 6m Schnur. Als Jungangler hatte ich damals noch einen Stab aus Haselnuss Holz. Stabil aber "ewas" unhandlich.


----------



## antonio (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*

wieso werfen?

antonio


----------



## Firehawk81 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*



antonio schrieb:


> wieso werfen?
> 
> antonio



 Na dann eben draußen ablegen. z.B. hinterm Schilf oder hinter einem anderen „Hindernis“


----------



## raini08 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*

ALSO LEUTE einen Steg ist da nicht vorhanden( BRÜCKE auch nicht) also nur vom Ufer aus . Aber danke AN ALLE ICH BIN RESTLOS ÜBERZEUGT !!! ich besorg mir einen vernünftigen Knüppel ( eine Stabverlängerung wie sie die Maler haben ODER eine Stippe. Also Danke und bis bald euer raini08:m#h|wavey:


----------



## raini08 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*



Brummel schrieb:


> Hallo raini08#h,
> 
> das "Senkenproblem" immer noch nicht gelöst? :q
> 
> ...


Hallo Torsten ich kauf mir eine Stippe,und mach das beste 
draus :vik::vik::vik: bis bald raini08


----------



## thanatos (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*



antonio schrieb:


> 10mm alu ?
> das verbiegt sich garantiert.
> 
> antonio


hatte mal Rohre von der Landvermessung (die rot weißen
Stangen)waren aus Alu ca 22mm stark bei 1,50 m teilbar hatte drei Teile ,
hat sich ganz gut gemacht,besonders an den steilen Stellen
von Baggerseen,konnte man das spitze Endstück in den 
Boden stecken hat das Heben erleichtert


----------



## raini08 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit der Ködersenke*

ich hab ja bei mir im keller auch noch BAMBUSSTANGEN 
ca. 10-15mm durchmesser .... kann aber nicht sagen ob sich das sich das lohnt ... oder nicht ??? Aber trotzdem DANKE FÜR DEIN TIP. bis bald raini08  PS.: im Baumarkt gibt es solche Rohre auch zu kaufen (viel mir grad ein )#6


----------

